# New firmware for the EOS R5 & EOS C70 and other Cinema EOS cameras coming



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 2, 2021)

> MELVILLE, NY, June 1, 2021– Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced upcoming firmware updates for several of its professional imaging products. Based largely on feedback from our users, these firmware updates provide improved workflow, ease-of-use, customization options, and enhanced lens compatibility and functionality for several popular Canon products. Some of the key free firmware updates are as follows:
> 
> EOS C70, EOS C300 Mark III, EOS C500 Mark II
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 2, 2021)

I keep hoping for a substantial stills-oriented R5 update, and sadly this isn't it yet.
Would love to see Canon update the AF with the latest information learned from their ongoing research (please addmore animals, like ungulates!) fix the IBIS issues, allow less than 20 FPS electronic, allow me to customize the Q menu to have the raw shooting options that I use all the time, etc.


----------



## Driftwood Project (Jun 2, 2021)

I couldn’t be happier about the 12G SDI and monitor SDI/HDMI C300iii update. This has been driving me crazy and I’ve been looking at ridiculously priced 12G SDI monitoring options. Now I don’t need a new monitor at all. Yeeees!


----------



## Viggo (Jun 2, 2021)

Will this be separate from the IBIS fix or included in the same?


----------



## somebodE (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm still looking for the camera freezing to be fixed.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 2, 2021)

somebodE said:


> I'm still looking for the camera freezing to be fixed.


Only way it may get fixed is if you send it in for repair. Sent mine in and communication from Canon was "Replaced the circuit board".


----------



## polaris8030 (Jun 2, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Only way it may get fixed is if you send it in for repair. Sent mine in and communication from Canon was "Replaced the circuit board".



Did the circuit board trick do the fix ? Mine just froze v. recently for the first time after > 30K shots. 2x freezes, same day.


----------



## ScheckytheTechie (Jun 2, 2021)

So the cne 18-80 is listed as a super 35mm not a ff lens. How will that work on an R5 without massive vignetting?


----------



## filmmakerken (Jun 2, 2021)

and what about the R5 compatibility with the Atomos Ninja 5+?


----------



## snappy604 (Jun 2, 2021)

given the major tweaks, wouldn't be surprised if no more major developments for R5, but still hope for some. IBIS still seems a bit off at times so hoping they work on that... and tracking seems like it could still use some improvement via AI so would love to see that too.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 2, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> given the major tweaks, wouldn't be surprised if no more major developments for R5, but still hope for some. IBIS still seems a bit off at times so hoping they work on that... and tracking seems like it could still use some improvement via AI so would love to see that too.


The IBIS fix is coming , 100% sure..


----------



## djack41 (Jun 2, 2021)

Zebras for setting exposure during still photography. This should be an easy firmware update and would be well received.


----------



## SteveC (Jun 2, 2021)

I'd personally like to see them put in a way to reduce the electronic shutter burst rate.

If they haven't already done so, that is...I'm a bit behind.


----------



## Juangrande (Jun 2, 2021)

ScheckytheTechie said:


> So the cne 18-80 is listed as a super 35mm not a ff lens. How will that work on an R5 without massive vignetting?


The R5 can shoot in a cropped frame aspect ratio.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 4, 2021)

polaris8030 said:


> Did the circuit board trick do the fix ? Mine just froze v. recently for the first time after > 30K shots. 2x freezes, same day.


I've only had it back for a week now and so far it hasn't locked up but I haven't tried any birds in flight and put it through it's paces. Mostly just taken some pictures of the dogs. With that said I'm either still not impressed with the auto focus tracking or something is still wrong with this camera. Taking pictures of my dogs and the view finder shows it's tracking the eye no problem. then I look at the rear lcd screen and the red box is constantly off target. When I look closer at the files they are about 50/50 in focus. My dogs don't move that fast and the shutter speed is set to 1/2000th so it should be more than enough. I've disable the IBIS as well. I've tested it so far with the RF 85mm f1.2 L and the EF 100mm f2.8 L Macro lens. A few of the shots show the red box right on target and yet the eyes are out of focus! Does anyone know if there are any other elements in the R5 that involve the auto focus system besides the 'circuit board'? I'm wondering if I need to contact Canon again.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jun 5, 2021)

macrunning said:


> I've only had it back for a week now and so far it hasn't locked up but I haven't tried any birds in flight and put it through it's paces. Mostly just taken some pictures of the dogs. With that said I'm either still not impressed with the auto focus tracking or something is still wrong with this camera. Taking pictures of my dogs and the view finder shows it's tracking the eye no problem. then I look at the rear lcd screen and the red box is constantly off target. When I look closer at the files they are about 50/50 in focus. My dogs don't move that fast and the shutter speed is set to 1/2000th so it should be more than enough. I've disable the IBIS as well. I've tested it so far with the RF 85mm f1.2 L and the EF 100mm f2.8 L Macro lens. A few of the shots show the red box right on target and yet the eyes are out of focus! Does anyone know if there are any other elements in the R5 that involve the auto focus system besides the 'circuit board'? I'm wondering if I need to contact Canon again.


Maybe try with the eye tracking turned off and manually select the focus point. Just to see if the camera can achieve reliable and consistent focus at all?


----------



## Goncalo (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello to all, 

Just find out this week that the c300iii c-log 2 color space is interpreted differently on fcpx Intel and M1 Macs. I don't know if specifically c-log2 from c300iii or any c-log2.

That's a really important issue (and a bummer) if you are doing work in both machines. 

I had help from fcpx forum for a workaround it, but it's very important for canon to deliver this update in a future firmware. 

See the workaround here if it interest you: https://www.fcp.co/forum/4-final-cu...ects-doesn-t-match-fcpx-intel-projects#114817


----------



## vlasena (Jun 17, 2021)

So sad R6 clog-3 is not coming


----------



## InchMetric (Jul 15, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Only way it may get fixed is if you send it in for repair. Sent mine in and communication from Canon was "Replaced the circuit board".


Would this freezing be related to my R5 being slow to have the viewfinder data elements “wake up” for some time after the image is displayed and shootable (but with no idea of focus points, exposure, etc.)? Is that normal?


----------



## somebodE (Jul 15, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> Would this freezing be related to my R5 being slow to have the viewfinder data elements “wake up” for some time after the image is displayed and shootable (but with no idea of focus points, exposure, etc.)? Is that normal?


I don't think so. When it is locked up; even turning it off doesn't work; you have to pull the battery. If the viewfinder is powered down because you haven't been using it; it does take a second or two for it to wake up. How fast the evf & screen power down can be adjusted in the menu if it is happening to quickly; but keeping them powered up when not in use will reduce battery life.


----------

